# Outdoor Directory - Add your company today



## rentalcanoe (Jan 27, 2010)

I run http://rentalcanoe.com 
A Directory to find local canoe,kayak and rafting outfitters/service in the United States.
The term rental canoe gets search over 74,000 times globally a month and 18,000 locally. 
This search volume on this term can lead to great exposure for your company in one general location.
Boost your search engine ranking by listing with us.
Add articles based on your state and company and link them directly to your site to create backlinks.

I am opening up 5 days of free registration after that it will go to paid status directory, so hurry and get listed. 
Features: 
1. Show off your site via google maps that displays with your link. 
2. Add your logo next to your link
3. Add a coupon for your customers with an all in one easy to print solution. Includes auto expiry based on date.
4. Featured listings available(more exposure)
Any questions
[email protected]


----------

